
As Deadline Passes, Riot Games Doesn’t Budge on Key Walkout Issue - smacktoward
https://kotaku.com/as-deadline-passes-riot-games-doesn-t-budge-on-key-wal-1834842904
======
yhoneycomb
> By their first day of work, employees at Riot waive their right to get any
> lawsuit against the company in front of a jury.

This can't be legal... can it?

